# YOUTH 20 gauge



## bumblebee (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm wanting to purchase a youth 20 guage for my daughter. Does anyone have one for sale or recommend any models? 
Thanks


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I dont have one for sale..but I can recommend the 870 Express and a buddy at work bought a Mossberg 500 that he likes alot.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

my first gun was the mossberg 500 combo with the fully rifled barrel and field barrel with screw in chokes...ive killed alot of deer with it and squirrels. i love where the saftey is on it. i wish more guns came with safteys on the top.


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

I'll third the mossburg 500 concensus. Bought my wife one for christmas, added a grind to fit recoil pad from limbsaver and that gun has almost 0 recoil with trap loads. Seems like a good combination for people that arent ready for lots of recoil.


----------



## bumblebee (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. Any idea on the cost or where best place to purchase one?


----------



## Noiceracing (May 11, 2005)

I have the Remington 870 youth jr the one with the 12 inch stock and 18.5 inch barrel weight is 5.5 lbs its a good gun but stiff on recoil with regular trap loads I've been loading lighter shells for it recoil isnt as bad.bought fo my 9 year old and he won't even shoot it.He shot a beretta 20 gauge autoloader and it kicked the crap out of him.So he's gun shy now I will be willing to sell it but it maybe to small if your daughter is older.If so I would go with a 12 gauge and load real light which would be less kick than a 20 gauge.


----------



## Cyberjavaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Remington 870 youth is the best way to go, and start her off
with reduced loads. When she's older all you'll need is to lengthen
the stock.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

id suggest dicks. i think they have really good prices on the mossberg if thats the route your wanting to go.


----------



## creature catcher (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi I just bought my Son a 500 Mossberg last November. He loves the gun and we reload for it. We purchased it at Dick's sportting Goods for $149.00 Plus Tax !! It was a Great deal. Came with Vent Rib, 3 ChokeTubes and the Safety is on the Comb of the Stock. 
Hope this helps!!
Best Regards,

Chris


----------



## Hafus (Apr 9, 2005)

Kevin,

If you go the 12 ga route, I can load you up some lighter rounds. As tiny as your daughters are, I think even trap loads may be a little much right now.

Thom


----------



## Noiceracing (May 11, 2005)

As for loading lighter loads I load 
20 gauge 
14.7 grains of universal clays 
wiinchester wad 
7/8 of numbers 8's

12 gauge 
15.7 grains of clays 
claybuster wads 
1 once 8's 

both are nice light loads for the kids


----------

